# Sausage stuffer recommendation



## Crowinghen (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi! New here and looking for recommendation for a sausage stuffer for home use. We are new to making sausage . We have a grinder and smoker already, we hunt alot and raise our own beef.
 Not sure of what size /brand to get that will be easy to use and reliable without breaking the bank.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2019)

I've had the Grizzly stuffer for about 7 years and it is a great stuffer...  I've stuffed sticks to salami's..   Some care is required..   Grease the cyliner walls and o-ring prior to use so cranking the handle is easier.. Grease any metal to metal contact areas...  Doing that will insure longevity...  I use Crisco...

 (click on this link)  Grizzly Stuffer


----------



## Crowinghen (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks! That's a great price too!


----------



## stevesp (Aug 4, 2019)

Crowinghen said:


> Hi! New here and looking for recommendation for a sausage stuffer for home use. We are new to making sausage . We have a grinder and smoker already, we hunt alot and raise our own beef.
> Not sure of what size /brand to get that will be easy to use and reliable without breaking the bank.
> Thanks in advance!



Something else to consider. I have a 5# capacity stuffer and it works well.  However, if I were to do it again, I would consider one with the same gearing I have now for stuffing, but some offer a higher gear ratio for running the plunger up.  Would really speed things up.  Just a thought.


----------

